# Seniors who rent or seek a regular apartment or condo-check noise regulations among other things



## WhatInThe (Feb 27, 2021)

For those who want to or are seeking to rent a regular apartment ie non retirement residence of all ages. Check things like noise regulations/rules. A rising issue in apartment living are these big screen tvs with advanced small speakers make it much easier for neighboring tenants on all sides to hear them. Young folk blasting tvs, playing electronic games or music on those devices don't care. Alot of these tvs/devices/systems were ment for a house not an apartment.

So when shopping apartments or renewing a lease ask the landlord what their policy/view is on things like big screen tvs, video games, computer speakers etc because they are a lot more capable and louder than people including users think. Noise can become an issue in a heartbeat. I'd rather someone run a washing maching at 12 midnight than have to listen to or experience those devices.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

Nothing worse than disrespectful noisy neighbors.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Nothing worse than disrespectful noisy neighbors.


Apartment living breeds enemies.  It's not just the noise, it's the quality of the walls, floors and ceilings separating the apartments.   Walls should be sound proofed, not something you can punch through on a bad day.  It's more the fault of the actual physical building than the people, IMO.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Apartment living breeds enemies.  It's not just the noise, it's the quality of the walls, floors and ceilings separating the apartments.   Walls should be sound proofed, not something you can punch through on a bad day.  It's more the fault of the actual physical building than the people, IMO.


I can understand normal noises but when they are doing laundry at midnight while you're trying to sleep and slamming the adjoining door every time that's a load of crap. When they are shouting at each other to converse in the same room with the adjoining door open also BS. 

And playing their tv and or stereo so loud that it can be heard a block away is just ludicrous. Walls or not. When you live in an apt you are not the only one there and you have to be respectful of those around you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Apartment living breeds enemies.  It's not just the noise, it's the quality of the walls, floors and ceilings separating the apartments.   Walls should be sound proofed, not something you can punch through on a bad day.  It's more the fault of the actual physical building than the people, IMO.


I agree 100%


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2021)

I agree that quite a bit depends on the quality of the building's construction.

My mother used to live in a modern garden-style apartment complex where you could hear the people from the apartment next door as though they were sitting in the next room.

My old brick-and-mortar apartment is fairly quiet unless you are out in the hall.  For some reason, you can hear the people in the apartments as you walk by but not the apartment next door when you are inside of your apartment.  Most of the aggravating noise comes from outside during the summer when everybody has their windows open and car stereos are blasting in the street. 

The management here does not get involved in complaints about noise or other disputes between tenants.  The standard comment is if you can't work it out call the police non-emergency number and file a complaint.

Calling the police doesn't do any good because the noise ordinance is pretty squishy.  The only time it gets their attention is if they feel it relates to another crime in progress like domestic violence. 

So far I've been fortunate that most of my neighbors lead quiet boring little lives like mine.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

i live in a little 4plex. the other ladies are all older than myself. they are reasonably quiet. i guess i just got lucky.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 28, 2021)

I don't hear any noise from the apartments on both sides of me. But the apartment upstairs has a small dog who is young and active. He makes noise every night, sounds like he is laying on the floor chewing on something. Not sure if they removed the carpet but it sounds like maybe they did. Sometimes it sounds like he is playing fetch or something. At first, it bothered me a bit but now I am used to it. He is a cute little guy and I won't say anything about the noise because I like the fact that we can have pets here.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 8, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I don't hear any noise from the apartments on both sides of me. But the apartment upstairs has a small dog who is young and active. He makes noise every night, sounds like he is laying on the floor chewing on something. Not sure if they removed the carpet but it sounds like maybe they did. Sometimes it sounds like he is playing fetch or something. At first, it bothered me a bit but now I am used to it. He is a cute little guy and I won't say anything about the noise because I like the fact that we can have pets here.


An upstairs neighbor had a cat so you heard the occassional thump or thud real faint. But now they play those electronic games where you stand in front of the tv and pretend you are there. It's loud thumps, thuds and even crashes(dropping pianos loud sometimes). To make matters worse as the lockdowns have eased their gathering and parties are increasing with frequency and intensity. There were signs of an alkie there because their car was getting the scrath, dent, scuff of the week sometimes but no noise from them.

But now lots of noise and all the earmarks for drug dealing with people "stopping by" after midnight. Went from zero 'visit' to a a couple a week. During the gatherings the alcohol use is so bad the halls smell like bar  and one day the alcohol smell came through bathroom ventilator when not on.

As someone who experienced or observed alcoholism, drug addiction and drug dealing over the decades this situation is playing out by the book. When younger I would engage the tenant and risk a neighbor war which I don't want now. But the escalation in their behaviors will lead to consequences for them and probably others. In 'normal' times these situations would play out quicker in a more open economy but with eviction rules and stimulus payment because money always winds up being an issue with most drunks and druggies  their bottom or consequences will take longer.

Not looking for retirement home yet but my next move I think will be for 55 plus. Its frustrating because I've known seniors who lived in regular apartments with almost no issue but in this day and age of naricissitic selfish behavior there are no rules, just them.


----------



## Remy (Mar 8, 2021)

It's really a crap shoot. The neighbor behind me, you wouldn't know he's there. I have cupboard slammers on the side and below me right now. There is no excuse, I gently close my cupboards and drawers.

I agree with the TV. They are inappropriate in apartment or shared wall dwellings. Also stereos with large speakers. When I owned a house the jerk behind me played his surround sound TV so loud on the weekends sometimes and I worked weekends. Even with houses, it carries.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 8, 2021)

lia said:


> i live in a little 4plex. the other ladies are all older than myself. they are reasonably quiet. i guess i just got lucky.


I think you did get lucky; my first huzz and I years ago moved into a mobile home park where most of the other residents were elderly and I thought, "Good; it'll be quiet then." Nope: the 80ish woman across from us blasted big band music all night long every night.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 9, 2021)

My building is for seniors or disabled tenants. Except for the dog upstairs, I don't really hear much noise. I have my television in the middle of my apartment so it is not against a wall and hopefully won't bother anyone on either side of me. 

One man who lives downstairs and is hard of hearing, had the police come to his apartment due to the lady in the apartment on the other side of him calling the police to complain about the noise. Now he is using headphones hooked to the television.  

Our apartments here are well insulated and some days I can go to my mailbox, the dumpster and the laundry room and not see another person.


----------



## win231 (Mar 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I can understand normal noises but when they are doing laundry at midnight while you're trying to sleep and slamming the adjoining door every time that's a load of crap. When they are shouting at each other to converse in the same room with the adjoining door open also BS.
> 
> And playing their tv and or stereo so loud that it can be heard a block away is just ludicrous. Walls or not. When you live in an apt you are not the only one there and you have to be respectful of those around you.


Yes, doing laundry at midnight is a _load _of crap.  Especially if it's a full load.


----------

